# Haare



## Zwergchen (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage, und zwar bin ich grad am  überlegen ob ich zum Friseur gehen soll und mir einen Pony schneiden lassen soll, dann kam mir die Idee ob ich mir nich einfach mit Photoshop bei einem Bild ein Pony irgenddwie hinmachen kann.... 
Schließlich kannn man sich mit Photoshop auch die Haare verlängern. Weiß ich aber auch nicht wie das geht, könnte das vielleicht auch jemand kurz erklären?

Gibt es die möglichkeit? 

Freu mich über Antworten )


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juni 2007)

Hai,

schau mal bei renderosity vorbei, da gibt es ein paar Hair painting tutorials.

Ciao Stefan


----------

